# Ducking head down. What's he doing?



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Just recently Bailey has started ducking down when he's eating on a perch and holds the position for a little while. It's like he's checking for bird eating monsters under the perch and is keeping still listening for them 

Do you know what he's doing?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Does he make any noise when he does it? My boys beak bang that way but they usually make an abrupt chirp at the same time. 

Also he could be scratch his face with his nail of something.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

No, no noise at all. He's not near anything to scratch with. 
The best way I can describe it is that it's like he's heard something below him and leans forward as far as he can, then pauses there to listen intently. He'll then come back up and carry on eating.
He'll do it in the cage, on the table, on my hand, so there doesn't seem to be a particular thing that makes him do it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

my little weirdos do this too. i think they are just checking out their environment.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I was going to say the same thing...I think it's a curiosity thing. They're looking around, or have seen something they are interested in and want to have a good look. I love it went Monte does that.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

OK thanks.

So it's not because he's just completely bonkers then


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Does he do it when you go closer to him? Mabey he's asking you for a head scratch, my little Cody does this 
Just a thought...


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

my bird does that when he's on top of the TV. i think he also likes to watch our favourite tv shows with us


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a normal behaviour for tiels. They interact with you, telling or asking you that they want their head scratched. It is as if they kind of bow down, tilt their head a little, pause for a few seconds and then go back into a "normal"position. Joe does it too, but he scratches his head then with the bell, he won't let us humand scratch him or cuddle him, even if he comes to snuggle against my neck, but no touching from our side.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Could of spotted a fly or something like that lol


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

He only does this when he's eating though. Usually when I'm finger feeding him but I have seen him do it when I've been nowhere near him.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He might be dropping some on the floor and might be watching it lol


----------

